
An alternative to ASANA? - ktamiola
We are looking for a task management &#x2F; tracking platform for a small team.
======
divyasethi2412
Give a try to ProofHub, a great alternate to Asana. It’s much more feature
rich and user friendly. With ProofHub, your projects, teams, clients and all
the communication stays in one place without the need of investing in too many
different tools to run your business. This makes it easy to create plans,
collaborate with teams and clients, keep things organized and deliver projects
on time. Here is the link:
[https://www.proofhub.com](https://www.proofhub.com)

------
Communitivity
Many companies go with Atlassian's JIRA because of wide adoption, large degree
of customization, built in issue query language (JQL), and integration into
other good Atlassian products such as their wiki Confluence, or their VCS
BitBucket.

Commercial companies ok with not self-hosting their issue tracking have other
options. One of the better ones is Trello, made by FogCreek software, the same
folks that brought you Stack Overflow. They also have a self-hosted solution
called FogBugz that is very high quality from what I've heard, but doesn't
have a huge amount of adoption in the companies I've worked at.

One thing to consider is whether the product matches your workflow. Are you
more Kanban, or Scrum, or something else? Trello is great for a Kanban style
issue management, but doesn't have the issue track specific advanced features
that JIRA does, e.g. JQL.

~~~
neilsimp1
> One of the better ones is Trello, made by FogCreek software

FYI, Trello is now owned by Atlassian. Luckily they haven't made any real
changes to it since buying it from FogCreek so far.

------
lastofus
I've been quite happy with [http://clubhouse.io/](http://clubhouse.io/)

It's more or less Trello++, striking the right balance between simplicity and
power.

------
billconan
this is an interesting one I found
[https://www.crocagile.com/](https://www.crocagile.com/)

it's designed like a game

